# Cheap Wood for Coffin



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

First I wanted to thank everyone for all the great ideas I've found in this forum... VERY glad I found this site!!

Secondly, because of all the help I've received, I registered so I could pass on some good information. 

I wanted to build a coffin out of 6"wide fence pickets like the one over at ScareFX. Their coffin was obivouly built some time ago as they paid a buck a piece for the pickets. They are now up to $2.50 at my local Home Depot, but building your own is still way cheaper than buying one. 

While looking through their stock, I noticed that several of them were damaged and other people had passed them over and set them aside. (not too good for a fence, put perfect for a weathered coffin) I asked the guy in the lumber area if they would sell me the damaged ones at a discount... he said the lowest he could go was 51¢!!! I was floored. That's dirt cheap and a much better discount than I was looking for! I walked out with 16 pickets for $8.16 (before tax)

I'm fairly certain any Home Depot, Lowe's, or any other store would offer a similar discount!

Thanks again for all the help I've received and hope this helps someone on a budget! Happy Haunting!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Whhhhhooooo Hooo Spooki in Co ! Hubby just built the toe pincher Scare FX plans.
Paid a small $......certainly isn't a $25 toe pincher anymore. But it came out very nice.
But boy do I wish we had our wits about us like you did. Sadly we tossed those damaged ones to the side, instead of asking for a discount. ( we hang our head in shame. tsk. tsk.)
But be dang...next time....we are askin for a discount and carting those damaged ones home !
Thanks for the post !


----------



## Coffin Kathy (Jun 28, 2008)

Does this mean I can stop stealing old fencing from empty homes ? Thanks for the information I'll try it this weekend. 
Coffin Kathy


----------



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

Home Depot in Murfeesboro,TN had $1.29 for fencing boards--slight bargain if you can't get them cheaper.


----------



## MonsterMike (Jul 30, 2010)

Look on Craigslist in the free section. I found at least 2 people wanting picket fences taken down for free wood. Score!!!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Great thinking, spooky.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I use wood from pallets, they work great, and you can get them for free!!!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. By the way, how many boards did you end up needing to build your Toe Pincher? I going to swing by Lowes and HD later this week to wee what I can find.


----------



## BCReaper (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Spooky,

Great pick-up!

A friend and I built a couple of ScareFX coffins a few years ago. They came out great. I get tons of compliments on it.

Hope your build goes well.

BCR


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like I may be building more coffins in the near future. Headed to Home Depot today for foam and wood (hopefully I can find damaged for a discount), then off to CostCo to see if they have any skelly residents for my coffins...


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Spooky, great deal on the wood. You never know unless you ask. I often ask for damaged items at Lowes


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Just went to Lowes again and scored 85 damaged? (they actually looked good to me) fence boards for 50 cents each. I'm doing the happy dance now.


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

I just used old fence boards from around my house. Had some damaged one and replaced them with new ones. I use the old weathered ones for my coffin.


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

old fencing is the way to go..what do these old fences look like?..I've built so many full size coffins and small coffins (perfect for party coolers) from fencing..spring and summer is the best time to look for them as many people GIVE them away for free on craigslist..this is just a sample of what I have built.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Just planks, right? Like pallets, only smaller. We dont have wooden fencing around where i live, itd mold instantly


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

I use both wooden pallets and stockade fencing..I found the stockade fencing is good for small coffins and crosses and it is light as all get go..don't use the blue pallets though they are god awful heavy and hard to work with..the older the pallet is the better looking the prop turns out..less painting that way too. I
ll make two kinds of big coffins..ones that are heavy duty so people can stand inside them for pictures and others for displays..which are much lighter.


----------

